# Nissan Muscle machines (Datsun 510)



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

I just bought 2 Datsun 510 SSS 1/64 muscle machines. These cars at not listed on the website. www.musclemachines.com

I also bought a skyline and sylvia.

They make a 350z also.

















Bigger versions on my website. amazing detail of the engine and trans.. These have a Dual OHC straight six! Should be a L18SSS:banana:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I haven't seen the 510s yet, but I'm going to HAVE to get them. I have all four Silvias and three of the Skylines, among many others  . Nice find!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

These are cool! I've never even thought about ordering them online. I've only ever seen chargers and integras and stuff at Toys 'R' Us


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

The 510s are not on the website. I found that at Hobby lobby. My local Toys R us only had the 350z.

They are coming out with a 240z this Fall.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

I PICKEDall of them up at my local walmart...they have them all....they also have the big skyline among othes at my local auto zone......


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nice find...I've picked up all the Skylines and 240s....have to find this one,,,sweet


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh shit I'm gonna have to keep an eye out for those bad boys...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Have you guys seen the bigger versions...1/18 scale? JUst picked up one of the Skylines... pretty nice detail..Nismo wheels, big slotted brakes... etc.. whoever did the design was right on...right down to the stb and righthand drive..... check it out..pretty cool for $20....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

2


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

3


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

4


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

5


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

I have only seen a 1/18 version of the skyline and sylvia... I would love to see a 510!!!

lots of companys are making a 1/18 350z....

After seeing a skyline in person for the first time at the DNE meet I am gonna buy a 1/18 skyline...


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i got the last ones of both the 350z and the 510 last weekend at walmart.  can't pass 'em up. 

all that's left are hondas and acuras


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Those are some cool toys!


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

*NISMO Trailer coming soon..*

I just bought a White Racing Champions 1/64 Tractor trailer .. I peeled the dumb racing stickers off and gave the race car too my son. I am going to build a NISMO or Genuine Nissan parts trailer or both. It looks cool with the Skyline rolling out the back ramp!!! I WILL put a picture up when done... MAn when I was a kid there was no cool stuff. I destroyed all my old hot wheels.. 

There are 4 brands of ther truck and trailers..


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I went to Walmart last night and got both the 510s and both the 350Zs. I have been buying all the Nissan ones when I see them since they released them. I sure wish there were more Nissan diecasts. 

It's funny. You know they released all those Fast &Furious diecasts and not 1 freaking Nissan. In that movie there was a Skyline a Silvia and a Stillen Maxima as the main cars but not 1 diecast. What bullshit.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

I noticed that 2 about the fast and furious. I have been buying all the Nissans also, one for my son and one for me... 

I emailed funline (muscle machines) about what else the y make becuase there website does not list the 510. They replied back within 2 hours and said a 240z is coming and a pathfinder will be out 2004/2005.

We need too email funline with more requests for more nissans!!!


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

maybe we can gather some requests for specific nissan vehicles like the sentra (b13 b14 b15) 200sx and the se-r too. that would be cool...


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Sounds good.. I will buy them all... Build some Crew Cabs and King Cabs..


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

damn... nice... i have a kyosho M3 with a felt lined trunk and seatbelts... gotta go find my camera...


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

dayam u guyz open urs? i got hella of them muscle machine still in orginal package.










here is more cuz i cant fit it in one side of the wall


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i got some on my room too but i just keep em in a drawer so it won't get damaged. and i have two that's rare, it says 97 toyota supra on the pack, but inside, it's a celica...


----------

